# Wild Camping near Dunoon



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Anyone know of any good wild camping spots near Dunoon or any good campsites that are open this time of year planning to go this weekend 

Dougie & Christine 
8)


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

It's not an area I know well but I've just had a look on Google Streetview and there are 2 official car parks. The south carpark looks to have restrictions on caravans etc so could be no overnight camping. The north carpark is big and has no restrictions and a lovely view but you're right in front of houses.
The forestry P looks a good bet to me. There's a small layby before you reach it that looks fine. Cant quite see the actual P


----------

